# Problem Installing



## bshep (Jun 11, 2019)

I wanted to install FreeBSD 12.0 on my laptop. It is currently running Manjaro but I’d like to try something different for a while.

I followed the instructions in the FreeBSD provided documentation on how to make a USB installer, and I tried in both Manjaro and Windows 10 yet received the result in the photos each time I tried to install FreeBSD. 

I used the 64bit memstick.img file on the USB, and I have gotten this result both times. I downloaded the FreeBSD-12.0-amd64-release-memstick.img file (or whatever the actual name is) on both Manjaro and Windows 10, so I am assuming it wouldn’t be a corrupted file on both systems. 
All I did was download the .img file, and follow the instructions for making a USB installer. 

I can recognize that the blue screen is the installer screen, but it’s obviously unreadable/unusable. 

Does anyone have any advice or has anyone been able to troubleshoot this issue? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 12, 2019)

Oh, the problem you encoutered is so similar with mine, essentially the same, I guess. But you can read some of them while I could read nothing.
Look at my screen:








						Failed in first boot up to install.
					

FB 12.0 iso/img was written into a USB drive, booted normally in another computer but not in my intended one.  Motherboard: ECS H87H3-Ti. This motherboard/computer is ok for either linux or win, have them on the disk for quite a while. Displays: Tried 3 different displays which have differnt...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## tingo (Jun 12, 2019)

OP: what kind of laptop? Spill all the details please. Brand, make model and any other info that you think can help.
Oh, and if your laptop has Windows (in any fashion on it) make sure that it is totally powered off before trying to boot a usb stick with a FreeBSD install image on it. Some Windows versions defaults to a suspend mode instead of power-off; that might interfere with it's ability to properly initialize devices on boot.


----------



## swrlblade (Jun 20, 2019)

This worked for me on my i5 laptop.

Put the disc in. wait for it to boot. as soon as the load screen pop up, you want to drop to prompt by hitting escape key.

then type gop set 1, gop set 2, gop set 3,  or gop set 4 and when the text is big enough. type BOOT and the screen will start installing and u can read the text. link sourced from here.

https://github.com/trueos/trueos/wiki/UEFI-Resolution


----------



## yudouxie (Jun 22, 2019)

swrlblade said:


> This worked for me on my i5 laptop.
> 
> Put the disc in. wait for it to boot. as soon as the load screen pop up, you want to drop to prompt by hitting escape key.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information.
My motherboard has an odd issue. After it had an accidental power off, it won't recognize my Msata SSD on boot up unless I do something physically on the disks like disconnencting one or adding another one. I usually insert a bootable usb stick to let the motherboard reflesh the device list then remove it to let the computer boot from my msata device.
This time, when I used the usb stick that has the FreeBsd on it, it booted to FreeBsd correctly  with the proper display. Unexplainedable but it works now.


----------

